# Blue had a single girl!



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww. So cute. I miss babies in the barn.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

How cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable  Congrats!


----------



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Too cute. I love Mama keeping her safe.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That is a very cute kid!


----------

